# Volume Pedal "before or after effects"



## dino (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi everyone, question for you? 
Where should the volume pedal be placed , before or after the chain of effects? I have read if your not using effects you can put it between the guitar and amp to use it as the guitars volume control or you could place it in the effects loop of the amp if the amp has one to drive the amps volume. It does not mention where to place the volume pedal if you have a pedal board, so your help would be appreciated ..... thanks !

Cheers , Dino


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I put mine last, figuring that most of the time I want as much signal going to my FX as possible (when I don't, there's always the guitar's volume control).

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Merlin (Feb 23, 2009)

I certainly want mine after any gain or dirt boxes.


----------



## 4345567 (Jun 26, 2008)

__________


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

It goes wherever real-time manipulation of level produces something musically useful.


----------



## ezcomes (Jul 28, 2008)

Merlin said:


> I certainly want mine after any gain or dirt boxes.





nkjanssen said:


> ...but before any reverb or echo.


you do it this way so that the gain won't change the way the modulation works...if you put it after the modulation, it screws with things...but at the same time...its whatever sounds best to you...fiddle around and see what you like...

what may be the cats ass to one, may be cherry pie to another


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...yup, post-gain, pre effects.


----------



## joey_capps (Dec 23, 2008)

Also, it would be a little redundant to put the volume pedal first in the chain as you could do essentially the same thing with the volume pots on your guitar.

I put my volume pedal after the gain & modulation effects, but before the delay. I usually don't want to kill the repeats when I kill the volume.


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

I have delay/echo after the volume pedal at the end of the chain, that's it.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

You can have more than 1 vol pedal in your chain of effects. Also, an fx loop is a great place for delay/reverb fx.....if you have one.


----------

